# joseph zelinski the welder



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Whatta Douche. I have to vent so here we go. I hate to do it, I even hate complaining at a restaurant, but this shit is crazy for sure to me. I contacted Joe earlier in the month on his rod holder page where he was running a sale, so I said I am gonna do it. I usually do all my own work to my boats just to avoid this type of shit. So I drop the boat off on the on the 9th of this month, I was very patient and told him to take his time, I wanted it to look good and professionally done. I texted a few times, and always got return texts, he was getting close to having it done it had been a week now.....well on the 18th he said it would be ready tonight, never got a return text saying it was ready, so I didn't go thurday, had a super busy day on Friday that ended with night @ the wahoos game, so I did not make it. Got up on Saturday listened to my fishing shows, texted joe and he said it was ready in front of the house, Which did bother me cause it was raining outside. I had told him the boat had not been out in the rain since I started restoring and I didn't like it oh well. Get there and hook up the boat no ones home, I take a quick glance and am like WTF, its raining pretty good so I go home and am in disbelief on what this dude did to my boat after 10 days this is what I get for custom rod holders C'MON man. I paid $140 up front supposedly what it says in ad that PFF gets a discount as well as dis. for paying up front, rod holders were supposed to be $15 bucks a piece and he explained that the round bases that looked better were more $ so I said lets do it right I don't won't it looking shabby, he also explained that he would be installing all hardware with 5200 as well, no 5200 to be found, this douche just screwed the rodholders on without even pre drilling and ripping right through gel coat with screw, not a self tapping screw. If this shit is supposed to look good I'm I'm a complete idiot when it comes to welding. I wanted to get 2 rod holders on the back where it leans I explained I wanted the rods to be straight up and not slanted like the transom, I wanted 2 out the back leaning for trolling, and I wanted 2 up front behind the battery? Did I get any of this? No I got 2 on the back leaning, I got 2 upfront in front of the battery right next to where my lights hook up all up in the way when on the deck, 2 more next to the cooler that is always there and already has 2 rod holders on the cooler and I told him I didn't want any there. So I get home looking and cannot believe it I text him immediately and say I will take these right back and get the 140 back, that was yesterday at 10am haven't heard anything back since. All the rod holders had sharp edges in them that I am sure would play hell on the reels and cork.

Now I know I don't have the nicest boat but it's mine. My Great Grandfather and Great Uncle bought this boat new and all dings and scraps have come from them or me its whole life. I explained to him the sentimental value of this boat and then to find it in his driveway for anyone to come by and hookup and leave with it, give me a freaking break, could have atleast had it pointing the wrong way, just sayin. 140 was supposed to cover it but I did not mind going higher I wanted the job done right. The rod holders are absolutely nothing custom to them at all. I would have been a whole lot better buying material and doing them myself. And I guarantee they would have looked better than this. Well sorry guys for being so long winded but this shit ticks me off to no end, I stewed all day yesterday and finally calmed down today. Rod holders were taken off immediately with no 5200 in view. So I am done RANT Over. I am glad for all of you that had good work done by him like I said maybe my boat wasn't up to snuff for him to waste his time on.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't Know who welded this but it don't look like anything I got.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

*At least I got some....*

material to do it right one day even though its all marked up.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *flukedaddy*  
_Hey Joseph I want to get some setup on my lil whaler. What would be the best bring the boat to you for custom fit with angle on the back. Whats a good time for you?_






That's Too bad it turned out that way. I was following this post hoping that You would post photos of your Boston Whaler when finished... I have a 15' Boston Whaler and want to put some Rod holders in also...
I hope you guys can work something out that is fair and agreeable to both parties...


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, we could never get together for him to build some things for mine. Glad he was to busy for me now. I do know he has been offshore a lot with much on his plate, may have cobbled this together at the last minute and that is what happens. Hopefully he will make it right if you are willing to let him try again. I am with you on not liking to talk down on someone in a public forum but you did the right thing here, have to keep vendors honest.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Not saying its your mistake or anything but it sure seems like if you are nice and tell people they have plenty of time they take advantage of it and get lazy and wait to the last minute.

Where if you act like a stern dbag and tell them you need it in 1 day, they get right on it and do it right.

Just saying this from past experiences in my life maybe I've just had bad luck idk. Good luck though, I hope you get it worked out. Sorry it had to come to this.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

A buddy of mine had him weld some rod holders onto the polling platform of his boat. They were so out alignment that he ended up having to cut them off and get some else to re-weld them. On top of that none of the gimbal bars in the bottom of the rod holders were lined up straight, so any rod we put in them that had a gimbal would lock in crooked. I guess theres a reason he was half the price of any of the local shops...you get what you pay for.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

He did a wonderful job on my boat. My boat is a pos 89 sunbird.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very Cheap..!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> I don't Know who welded this but it don't look like anything I got.



You expected this for $140??? And he left it out in the rain???

Dang.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> You expected this for $140??? And he left it out in the rain???
> 
> Dang.


That's what I'm trying to wrap my head around???

I think you may have been unclear on what exactly you were getting... you actually didn't get a bad deal for the price.

Hell, most weld shops won't pick up the phone for $140.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I can't comment on the price or job, but it is pretty unfair to bash someone like this without at least contacting the vendor and getting his response first. These days, you get what you pay for most of the time or a business won't stay around.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

regardless of the price he paid, it sounds like he did try to contact the vendor, and his original response to an advertising for custom rod holders, he offered to bring the boat to him to be able to measure the angle of the transom to design the rear rod holders . .....
as detail oriented is he seems to be, I can't imagine he just dropped it off and left everything up to the Builder without providing any input as to what he needed and where he needed it....... 
I think I would have been upset if that was my boat.... I could have just bought a beach cart and chopped it up for parts if that was the look I wanted......


again I hope they can both work it out so everyone is happy.....


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

sloppy looking welds


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Very Cheap..!!


*We had discussed $140 for a starting point I had six holders, don't blame me you put rod holders for $15.*




Instant Karma said:


> You expected this for $140??? And he left it out in the rain???
> 
> Dang.


*No I would have expected to pay 120 for whats in the pic it has 8 rod holders @ 15 a piece. ... maybe as he told me an extra $10 for the round mounts. *






John B. said:


> That's what I'm trying to wrap my head around???
> 
> I think you may have been unclear on what exactly you were getting... you actually didn't get a bad deal for the price.
> 
> ...


*LOL he had my boat for a week to fit 3 double rod holders, that were in no way fitted to my boat other than screwed in, nothing else. I am sure I could have got close to this at other shops, and it would not look like a bird took a crap on the weld. This was not a shop it was his home.*





baldona523 said:


> I can't comment on the price or job, but it is pretty unfair to bash someone like this without at least contacting the vendor and getting his response first. These days, you get what you pay for most of the time or a business won't stay around.


_*Everytime I texted the vendor he returned my text, except when I picked the boat up and expressed my disappointment he would not respond go figure, if he could not do it in the first place so be it, Tell me what its gonna cost for the job to be done right.*_


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

He did my locking rod racks on my truck perfect. I did pay a whole lot more then $140. But that's besides the point.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sammy said:


> He did my locking rod racks on my truck perfect. I did pay a whole lot more then $140. But that's besides the point.


 
Glad you got some good work done. And I would have been glad to listen to the price of what I wanted was gonna cost, and either agree or say nah I am gonna have to wait at that price.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

John B. said:


> That's what I'm trying to wrap my head around???
> 
> I think you may have been unclear on what exactly you were getting... *you actually didn't get a bad deal for the price*.
> 
> ...


 
Hey John, you are more than welcome to purchase these 3 double rod holders for $140 with just minor scratches oh ya ones pretty bad where the grinder got hold of it. Hell man I was more upset about not having my boat for 10 days.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

No I'm gonna pass... lol

I reread what I wrote and I really came off as a dick. That wasn't my intention. I apologize sir, and hopefully the situation will be remedied.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

John B. said:


> No I'm gonna pass... lol
> 
> I reread what I wrote and I really came off as a dick. That wasn't my intention. I apologize sir, and hopefully the situation will be remedied.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


 
No problem man, I wasn't trying to come back as a dick either. Just still disappointed, but I do feel better after venting on here, I think this was my remedy of the situation. Oh well Live and learn.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Conducting business through texts isn't my preferred option.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

PurpleNGold said:


> Conducting business through texts isn't my preferred option.


Lol yea and computers are ruining the world. I talked to him in person for 30 mins about what i wanted. The texts were checking texts seeing if it was ready during the week an a half he had the boat. So the business was in person first, alot of my days are spent in doctors appointments and classes with APD agency for people with disabilities. Most people under 40 myself included prefer texts. JMO


----------



## TravelinLight (Jul 7, 2013)

One of my good friends had a few things built by him. One was a platform to be built by Joe for $300 and all math was already done and was described out clearly(I saw the blueprints). It came out the exact opposite of what was asked and still unfinished. When confronted he offered to pay Joe for new material cost(incase he was in a hard spot or couldn't afford the loss) to rebuild it the exact way he asked. Joe told him that it would cost another 300 bucks to rebuild it. Knowing my friends history, I am very surprised he didn't burn his house down. Sorry for your situation as well but people should know how he runs his business and represents his name.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

flukedaddy said:


> Lol yea and computers are ruining the world. I talked to him in person for 30 mins about what i wanted. The texts were checking texts seeing if it was ready during the week an a half he had the boat. So the business was in person first, alot of my days are spent in doctors appointments and classes with APD agency for people with disabilities. Most people under 40 myself included prefer texts. JMO


I agree with ya, I prefer texting rather than talking on the phone also. When it comes to someone I don't know, I'd rather speak to them personally. To each its own though. Hope you get your stuff done right.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I hear ya Purp I tried calling a couple of times with no answer which I completly understand do to most of us work jobs, as well as families after work. Texts were usually answered until I epressed my thoughts on wth happened to design we talked about.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like chit regardless of the price


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I trird contacting him numerous times last week, left several messages. I rode by what is listed as his business on his Facebook page, it looked like a ghost town.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I wasn't gonna post on this thread but I'm bored. It doesn't matter how much the man charges or don't charges its all about the perception to the member of his work. He posts pictures on here of some good looking welds and jobs so one would think that's how his work looked. I've never paid for a service and been asked would you like my best work or my cheap sub par work?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> I trird contacting him numerous times last week, left several messages. I rode by what is listed as his business on his Facebook page, it looked like a ghost town.


must have made enough money off pff to pick up and move to the next town and scam them


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I contacted him a while back about some welding and seeing if I could take some off my plate. This would be easy work, quick money. Took him a week and a half to get back to me....no thanks....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I wasn't gonna post on this thread but I'm bored. It doesn't matter how much the man charges or don't charges its all about the perception to the member of his work. He posts pictures on here of some good looking welds and jobs so one would think that's how his work looked. I've never paid for a service and been asked would you like my best work or my cheap sub par work?


 
I wasn't gonna post on this one either BUT since he has done work for me in the past and I have recommended him on here I will say this.










He built these for me. I can't imagine what the HELL could have happened to his ability to weld but that's not what I was talking about when I said he does good work. The work he done for me was fine.

I'm not taking anyone's side just saying that I hope the two of you can come to a agreement that makes both of you happy.

The only reason I am posting here is because I gave him several good bumps in the past.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> I wasn't gonna post on this one either BUT since he has done work for me in the past and I have recommended him on here I will say this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am thinking he probably smoked his ability up. When I went to his house to pick up the PFF stickers, not only did he smell like weed, but he answered his door with sunglasses on, and never took them off, even when we talked for almost 15 minutes in his garage. He seemed like a good guy, but he may have some personal issues. O*D*W


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I am thinking he probably smoked his ability up. When I went to his house to pick up the PFF stickers, not only did he smell like weed, but he answered his door with sunglasses on, and never took them off, even when we talked for almost 15 minutes in his garage. He seemed like a good guy, but he may have some personal issues. O*D*W


I'm not even gonna go there with this smoked his welding ability up dude I just spit tea all over my computer this is the funniest shit I have ever read


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

He had a post several months ago looking for a set of regulators for his tanks,, I just happen to have a set so I posted up to pay it forward and gave him the Regs,(200.00 at least). He came by and picked them up from me, the whole exchange lasted a whopping 5 seconds, and poof he was gone, havnt heard from him since, not even a thank you..


----------



## maxfish (Feb 11, 2008)

I do not normally get in these conversations but I agree everyone needs to know how this business is run. I took a boat to him to attach a crows nest that I had. We looked at it and decided how it needed to be. I pulled the soft top off and agreed on a price . I show up when it was done and the most ugly bracket that was made on the front legs and the rear leg mount was 3 inches below the surface of the soft top. And a large burn mark on the console seat. No help on the screwed up bracket and a sorry about the seat. I would not take two pieces of rebar to him to weld!!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a phone ## or address for Joe? He has a very expensive Bowman aluminum manifold for a Perkins 4.154 that he was going to weld for me. It has been over two months and I need it. A new manifold costs $1,500 + shipping from the UK.
Tom 850 572 1225


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

8507972544

I can google his house for ya. also try facebook. its on the corner of Selbourne, and camelford dr. off of Lillian. two story good luck.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

oldflathead said:


> Does anyone have a phone ## or address for Joe? He has a very expensive Bowman aluminum manifold for a Perkins 4.154 that he was going to weld for me. It has been over two months and I need it. A new manifold costs $1,500 + shipping from the UK.
> Tom 850 572 1225


*Joseph John Zielinski*
*40 Selborne (turn west at Camelford off South Fairfield)*
*P-cola, 32506*
*850-797-2544*


*The last time he logged in was a month ago. I notice he was selling everything about 2 months ago.* 

*In May he sold his boat for little money, as he needed funds fast*

*I did go to his house once, to buy the PFF stickers, like the one on the back of your van. *


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

anybody check the jail records??


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Wasn't his primary job working offshore in the Gulf?
He might not be back to the house for some time.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

He just posted this on Facebook.....


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> He just posted this on Facebook.....
> View attachment 131218


and anyone can comment on it...as long as you have facebook!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

OK. So I am pulling his sticker off the truck rocket launcher that he built for me. 

He blames PFF for his own mistakes?


----------



## jsims006 (Jun 15, 2011)

...


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

seems kinda shallow to blame ONE forum for his problems. Did he EVER try to resolve the issues he had with some of the guys? If he had come on and admitted fault or even challenged the blame in a political way most are pretty forgiving. Looks like an excuse to get out of doing "business"


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

so since hes no longer in business think he will do a reduced priced rocket launcher?


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

I saw that as well. He said due to PFF and false rumors. If they were false though how come he never came on this thread with some proof our to even try to defend himself


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

.....


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

damn ! damn ! no he didnt ! lol:whistling:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

you should see his Facebook post now, someone refered to the f#cked up job on the whaler !


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

I wish this would have been brought up before i had a leaning post done... twice and still wrong... he was going to take it back and refund... never happend got tired of waiting... had to make the cushions try to correct some of the problems.. and cut a spacer for under one leg to take the wobble out... i will make due for now... but will have to have the foot rest cut off and rebuilt and done again.. i didn't post on here because i tend to trust everyone... I hope he gets his life together he was a nice enough guy and had MAJOR personal issues that could get him DEAD quick in his main profession !!!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

That thing looks cockeyed as hell.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe it is an optical illusion but my eye says that thing is un-square, twisted and/or un-even.

The welds............well umm no.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

wow that is terrible work. this guy is a welder???


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

This thread is amazing. I remembered reading it when it was first posted.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Maybe it is an optical illusion but my eye says that thing is un-square, twisted and/or un-even.
> 
> The welds............well umm no.


 I was hoping somebody else saw that. Shit, Ray Charles could see that crap!!


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

there are alot of things wrong with it... from top to bottum.. the bar holing the rod holders is crooked. the backrest has a piece about .75 inch scabbed in, the angles on the backrest dont match on the bends. the rod holders are crooked, the foot rest doesn't stop when swung down ( he drilled a hole to put some kind of pin to lock it when down but you would have to pull the pins to swing it up..), front legs are not 1 piece scabbed i at bottom, it is not square or level... and i'm sure i missed some stuff.. the first one was the wrong dimmensions and the upolstery was unacceptable... told him i would handle the cushions on the second and just take some off the price.. no partial refund of full refund.... we made the backrest cushion to fit so it absorbs alot of the backrest parts that cacth the eye.... and i cut a lexan spacer to go under the short leg so it doesn't pull the screws out ..


----------



## TravelinLight (Jul 7, 2013)

Atleast this thread stuck. We complained about him a year ago and had our comments deleted.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

TravelinLight said:


> Atleast this thread stuck. We complained about him a year ago and had our comments deleted.


are you fing kidding ???? i would have never spent the money with him if there was negative reveiws on here... SO i should be contacting PFF for a refund ???? there is a optical illusion on the picture though... it is sitting on a unlevel sidewalk but if you look at the top and center bars they look level... because they are parrallel to the uneven ground...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BILL MONEY said:


> are you fing kidding ???? i would have never spent the money with him if there was negative reveiws on here... SO i should be contacting PFF for a refund ???? there is a optical illusion on the picture though... it is sitting on a unlevel sidewalk but if you look at the top and center bars they look level... because they are parrallel to the uneven ground...


I believe he is talking about the issue we had with Baywatch Towers. I looked at all the deleted threads and none about him. I will say this, you do business at your own risk. The PFF is not and will not ever be responsible for a bad deal between members. 

TravelinLight, you have been a member since July 2013 so it made me scratch my head when you said "we" and "last year". Once again you are banned. Nice try.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Note to self: do not engage in business dealings, cookouts, fishing with other PFF members I don't actually know. Duly noted. And, no, I am not being sarcastic.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is travelin light?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> Who is travelin light?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


No longer a Forum member, apparently.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

A troll. Been banned 10x or more.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> No longer a Forum member, apparently.


Who WAS travelin light? Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> A troll. Been banned 10x or more.


Oh ok...

I'm gonna go start a thread about what the best broadhead to use is. Y'all have fun.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Note to self: do not engage in business dealings, cookouts, fishing with other PFF members I don't actually know. Duly noted. And, no, I am not being sarcastic.


So how do you get to know members?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> So how do you get to know members?


Oddly enough, there are several other posters I know independently from the Forum. I've met several other people randomly (I mean truly randomly) and I will say that they are all really nice people.

These bashing threads make me feel icky sometimes. This one seems warranted. Pensacola, though, is a small town and sometimes what is posted on here affects and changes people's real lives.

We've all roasted each other over silly things like football, boat motors, etc. I don't really take things on here seriously, but some people do. Like the people who have gone from here to his facebook page to continue an argument and posted his mugshot in the thread. 

I'm reminded of the two guides who had a dispute. It ended up the same way, with a police photo being posted and personal insults and bashing.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

John B. said:


> Oh ok...
> 
> I'm gonna go start a thread about what the best broadhead to use is. Y'all have fun.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


any chisel point with Heavy locking ring ... more importantly is the shooter.... you can shoot field points and kill prey provided you hit where you aim... Still shoot 100 grain thunders with a over draw and aluminum arrows that are almost too short to hunt leagally... on almost a 20 year old bow... not the fastest... over 300 fps though .. and gets the job done..

As for holding PFF.. thank you for clearing that up... I Knew it was at my own risk but IF there had been negative info i would have steered clear.. and as you stated it wasn't him... I'm not in favor of digging the guy just my personal dealings... the rest is people being mean... which is as stated people being spitefull... i saw first on FB then came here to get more info .. i think i was 2nd to post to his FB page and pointed out simply not to blame PFF for his own shortcomings.......


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Oddly enough, there are several other posters I know independently from the Forum. I've met several other people randomly (I mean truly randomly) and I will say that they are all really nice people.
> 
> These bashing threads make me feel icky sometimes. This one seems warranted. Pensacola, though, is a small town and sometimes what is posted on here affects and changes people's real lives.
> 
> ...


True. I've met some great people through this forum/functions. Dove and fished with a bunch of them and never had a bad experience...only good ones. Thanks.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> So how do you get to know members?


At little gatherings like this....


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/boiling-peanuts-208906/


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Downtime2 said:


> At little gatherings like this....
> 
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/boiling-peanuts-208906/



Very cool.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> At little gatherings like this....
> 
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/boiling-peanuts-208906/


Indeed, very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> At little gatherings like this....
> 
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/boiling-peanuts-208906/


Wish I were closer to justify it.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> At little gatherings like this....
> 
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/boiling-peanuts-208906/


I meant...how did Aroundthehorn meet other members. 

Peanuts sounds great but it's a long way to Crestucky.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah...45 minutes is murder... LOL


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Yeah...45 minutes is murder... LOL


Hahaha I tell people I live in Holt and you'd think I said Alaska. I can be in Pensacola in 30min from my couch.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

what new critters did ya get Wade? Family of possums?


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

i thought that was what milton cops say ... HOLT or i ll choot... LOL ( My wifes family is in milton )


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> I meant...how did Aroundthehorn meet other members.
> 
> Peanuts sounds great but it's a long way to Crestucky.


Like I said, you'd be surprised. WestMarine, tackle shops, conversations in town, looking at boats, talking about fishing or sunglasses at a bar, etc.

I think that people who post here are great, but threads like this give me pause on occasion. Some of the stuff in this thread, after it was brought back to life, borders on harassment. I appreciated the original warning about bad workmanship, like other threads about folks who run scam-y shops.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man!!! I feel kinda bad for talking this guy up after seeing all the half-assed work he's done. The little project he did for me turned out good but it was a simple build.

I'm sorry if my recommending him contributed to anyone getting screwed. Guess the lesson to be learned here is don't vouch for anyone unless you truly know them.

Sorry guy's.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought I would post a pic of a professional weld, so that people (who may not know) would know what to look for. I had my first T-Top built 8 yrs ago by someone who was highly recommended. The only thing he asked was to not be rushed. He said he would complete the project in 2 weeks. He called me in 12 days for pick up. 

This pic is from the dive ladder he made for me this year. All of his welds look like this. 










I had no idea what a weld on aluminum should look like, but when I got my cc with t-top, I knew... stacked nickels.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

I do not know him personally nor have I done business with him but I heard he was banned from the forum


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

CreekLifeFL said:


> I do not know him personally nor have I done business with him but I heard he was banned from the forum


 
As for the guy who posted this REPORT I could care less if he is banned from here or any other forums. _*Learn a lil customer support if you plan on dealing with customers*_. Maybe you could not satisfy me but atleast defend your name when someone calls you out. I gave him several calls texts and pm's before I went public with my displeasure. Grade A douchenozzle in my book. (like nobody knew) I feel worst for others that were done far worst than me.


I hope I have not ticked anyone off (besides DB joe) with my rant and what it sparked. I don't know but a couple people on this whole site but dam I feel somewhat it is a family and I don't like to offend family. Maybe Joe just needs some tough love and he will come around one day. ( I hope he does for his family, and his name) 

BTW I have been drinking a few jus to set the record straight. ( yea I am that Guy) Drunk posting. lol


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm not a guy I'm a lady  and I could care less if he is banned too


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fluke ment no harm. Just saying this fella should fund another profession.


----------

